# Ridgid Service Center in California?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I picked up a SF2000 machine the other day that needs to be recharged and serviced. I think it needs one or both hoses replaced and Ridgid won't sell the hoses to a refrigeration shop so I need to have it done by an authorized repair shop. Does anybody know of a good service center in California or Nevada that I can send this thing to? When I look online, bunch of small shops show up but I don't know one from the other. Anybody?






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Fix it yourself. 

Why wont the sell the hoses.? If you got an epa card, they should. I 'd call the Ridgid rep. 

If you don't do it, maybe your HVAC guy can help.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I already had an HVAC guy make the call and he was told that they won't sell the hoses and they don't even want him to recharge the unit. He had to explain to them that he works on HVAV and refrigeration units every day and knows how to do the repairs but they still won't sell the hoses. Maybe I need to make some calls myself. 



Paul


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Try to get Rigid sewer snake re terminated. 500 bucks, what a joke


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Technical-Services/


----------

